# Text um Kreis legen?



## MATPiX (2. März 2004)

Hallo PS´ler,

ich habe ein Tutorial gefunden, bei dem der Text um einen vorher erstellen Kreis geschrieben wird. Ihr kennt es sicherlich.







Der Textcursor sollte dann so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  aussehen.

Nur leider springt mein  Texttool darauf nicht an. Es ist egal, ob ich den äusseren Kreis mit dem Elipse-Auswahl-, oder dem Elipse-Tool erzeuge. Wenn ich dann das Texttool wähle, ändert sich mein Cursor nicht und der Text wird einfach waagerecht weitergeschrieben. Egal an welcher Position ich es versuche.

Nun meine Frage:
Liegt es vielleicht an meiner Version (6.0), da bei dem Tut keine Versionsangabe gemacht wurde, oder habe ich vielleicht doch etwas übersehen. 

In der Suche habe ich leider nichts zu diesem Thema finden können. 
Vielleicht weiss jemand Rat.

Gruß MATPiX


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. März 2004)

Das geht, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, erst ab Photoshop 7!

Aber es geht auch anders, für PS 6 kenne ich dieses Tutorial:

Text im Kreis mit PS 5/6


----------



## da_Dj (2. März 2004)

Ist  ein ähnliches Tutorial von dir, eigentlich müsste es auch so gehen, evtl. hast du ja irgendwo eine kleine Einstellung o.Ä. vergessen.

Und Text an Pfaden [auch Kreis] ausrichten geht ab PS CS[8.0]


----------



## Leugim (3. März 2004)

Ich hab die Frage auch mal gestellt und als Antwort bekommen, dass dies nur unter Photoshop 8 zu bewältigen ist... 
Ansonsten sollte ich die einzelnen Buchstaben transformieren und verschieben, bis sie nen Kreis bilden.... naja, jedem das seine


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. März 2004)

Dann sieh dieses Tutorial als Hilfe an. Es wäre sicherlich das einfachste, Deinen Text am Pfad auszurichten (was bekanntlich erst ab PS CS geht) aber so lernst Du auch andere Methoden kennen, was sich sicherlich auch nicht abtrünnig für den Lerneffekt auswirkt...


----------



## da_Dj (3. März 2004)

Das geht auch ohn CS, nur halt wie in dem Tutorial machen ...


----------

